# How to keep my white goats white



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

How do we keep them as white as possible for 4H fair in july?


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

First thing that comes to me is keep their bedding very clean. I haven't really noticed my white goat being dirty but I don't show so maybe they are....


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL wash them the day of with some whitening horse shampoo. That stuff works.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

The horse whitening shampoo works well, however, I use Tide with bleach. It works really well. I use it for all the livestock, sheep, goats and horses. Even used it on a chicken or two during fair. As for keeping them clean, that is tough. You just have to stay on top of the pen, keep it clean. Make sure you have a lot of straw bedding that helps. When spots appear, use a rag and clean them off right away. That prevents day of show washings. If the show is later in the day it can be ok, but we have had close calls with getting the animal dry before show. Also, the stress of a bath on the day of show can sometimes upset the animal and make them unruly in the ring.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I would clean the barn and then wash the goat within a few days - all just a few days before fair. Also, for fair, goats should be trimmed. Wash the goat with a good shampoo and then clip; Once they are trimmed they're pretty easy to spot clean.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine always stay pretty white without any help from me, but I wash them the night before shows with diluted woolite and change the shavings in their pen. Then I have a damp rag handy the morning-of, but I rarely have to use it.  

Also, if they are dairy goats you will shave them a week or two before and that takes care of the occasional stain.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Are these meat goats or dairy goats? If they are dairy goats, clip them shortly before the show--you will be removing most of the stains with the hair. The day before the show wash them with a horse whitening shampoo. If there are any stains left, mix a paste of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda and put that on the stains. Leave it for a while then brush or rinse it out. Keep them on clean bedding until the show. Any stains they pick up in the show pen can be easily removed with baby wipes or a rag dipped in your whitening shampoo and water about 10 minutes before walking into the show ring.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Not sure about goats, but on dogs, you can make a rinse with a little bit of laundry bluing and water. Really helps for poop and pee stains. If you use too much and turn your animal blue, it will wash out with regular shampoo.

But I just washed my Saanen with the original blue Dawn, and she was blinding white afterward.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

hehehe lots of fun new ideas to try!


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Tell them you want them to get dirty. If they're goats, they'll do the exact opposite of what you want.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Put them in a rain coat. :sing:

Back when we showed horses, we'd give a bath the day before and rub baking soda into the wet hair on the white spots, then rinse out of course. It would clean it nice and keep it cleaner longer, so the staining from the dirt wouldn't set it. Hmm, I should probably do this to my white doe who kidded today and is now pink all over her back half. :shocked:


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Very good advice thank you all. Thats why I love this site.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

My sister, a hairdresser, used to use dilute peroxide on hard to remove stains on her two white Arabians.
I used to raise Nubians so didn't have to worry about white coats!


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I know.... white shoe polish. :smiley-laughing013: Just "kidding"


----------

